# Show Me Your Muddy Dogs



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if he even loves me at all..... But tonight Jaxon came busting in all muddy. Needless to say we all got a bath and tomorow is going to be vigorous cleaning day. AUUUGH.












So I wanna see your muddy dogs too. :wild:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

These are older pics, and by the time I got to him it had already crusted into dirt, but good lordie. He had a hayday out in the mud!










He looks so smug in this photo.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

There really aren't any appropriate words....


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's my muddy girl:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes my dogs were muddy too. We hung out and relaxed all day. When will the rain go away?? Here are two pics from yesterday... Watching the rain. (Excuse the front porch. Muddy paw prints and kids coloring chalk.)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> There really aren't any appropriate words....



you can clearly see,when your dogs are dirty!

at great distance!


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

Maverick loved mud puddles.









And baths...









Shake, shake, shake.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)




----------

